# [Query] Online Radio + Channel on TuneIn Radio



## sahil1033 (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to start an online community radio for my college and have no idea about audio streaming on website. I run this student run website: My UPES and want to stream audio on the website. Along with this, I want to have a channel on TuneIn Radio as well. If anyone can help me out with this, it be of great help.


----------

